# JH Performance Boats



## JLong (Jul 21, 2012)

I was looking for some feedback on the JH Performance Boats. Any owners out there let me know how you like them compared to other brands (Majek,Haynie) that they have fished out of. Thanks


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

IMO the B240 is the smoothest hull on the bay. Cuts through waves with trim tabs like no other. Fast and efficient hull but they are a little tipsy for drifting fishing out of. I don't know if they added floatation to them but I know they were not unsinkable. They are built low for climbing in and out of but they don't run that skinny.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

IMO it's the best boat on the bay.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Court said:


> IMO it's the best boat on the bay.


I'd say pretty close

I recently ordered a new boat and going in I would have put my purchasing odds as follows. 50% Shoalwater 23 Cat, 25% Dargel HDX 230, 15% JH Outlaw 230x, 10% Tran 240 Cat. Majeks are built great, but, ride rough and I've heard too many negatives on the Haynie that I didn't seriously consider either.

The Tran was as nice boat, but, I just couldn't find anything I liked more about it than the others and the price was the highest. Tran was off the table early

The Shoalwater was a great boat, but, the JH Outlaw was very similar and did everything better. The JH was built better, rode slightly better, turned and handled far better and were priced similar. Shallow water performance on these two were the best so the Shoalwater didn't have a single advantage I could come up with other than the looks with a raised console. This was the big shocker to me. My favorite going in was now eliminated in a head to head.

The Dargel was a very impressive machine. It had the best ride of all, handled very good, great layout and space. The downside is it wasn't as skinny as the Shoal or JH and I fish out of POC so that was a concern of mine.

At this point it was between the Dargel and JH and it seemed every time I thought I had my mind made up the pendulum would shift again. Ultimately it came down to the dealer and service. John over at Sport Marine is the guy thats going to show you the boat, sell you the boat, build you the boat, and service your boat after the sale. I had a terrible experience with one Dargel dealer and ended up reaching out to MT Houston. Danny over there is a great guy and if you were asking about a Dargel I'd steer you that way, but, even then there is a current thread on this forum about Dargel not responding to multiple calls on a service issue. You can search this entire website and not find a single negative comment about Sport Marine's customer service. John answers the phone directly half the time I call and you'll have his cell number too.

IMO you can't go wrong with the JH. Incredibly well built boats with strict attention to detail, great ride, great handling, awesome shallow water performance, bad *** looks, and the best service in the industry. I'm picking mine up in two weeks and cannot wait. Feel free to message me if you have any questions


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

My step brother had a 21' for a few years. It was the best boat he's owned I think. It was smooth, dry and it ran fast enough. It had a 150 trp & trim tabs. If I could afford that exact set up, I would buy it in a heartbeat. 

Also, a buddy has a newer 24'. I think he has a 200 sho pushing it? Might be a 225. Anyway, it's a solid boat. I would own one any day.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

They are good people who make those boats. Great customer service and build some great rigs. I would HIGHLY recommend them!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a 185 Outlaw and at this point the only other boat I'd buy is a 23' Outlaw....


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Lets throw the South Shore 24VDR in the line up. I personally have one and you might as well check it out to while you are making a decision. A 12' jon boat performs awesome when its is calm. Things are a little bit different in Galveston bay or any bay when it is blowing 25mph plus and it's a 20 mile ride across the bay to the ramp.

http://www.southshoreboats.net/24vdr.html

Drifter


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Drifter said:


> Lets throw the South Shore 24VDR in the line up. I personally have one and you might as well check it out to while you are making a decision. A 12' jon boat performs awesome when its is calm. Things are a little bit different in Galveston bay or any bay when it is blowing 25mph plus and it's a 20 mile ride across the bay to the ramp.
> 
> http://www.southshoreboats.net/24vdr.html
> 
> Drifter


The JH will do this as well as any boat. Made many trips from Riviera to the mouth of Baffin and back in less than desirable conditions... And this was on an old John Holly boat. They're much improved now.

It'll run pretty skinny too.

You will love the JH, especially if rigged w/ trim tabs and a TRP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*JH*

I owned a 15' JH short, sold it for a 21' Majek RFL could not stand not owning a JH so I ordered a new 23' Outlaw and it should be ready next week. All their boats are made to order so you get to pick out everything which I really liked.

All other boat manufacture make the hull and ship it out to a boat shop to rig it out. JH rigs all their boats with John's (owner) supervision so you know your getting the best. Plus they only put the best quality parts when they rig the boat.

I have ridden on pretty much all brands of skinny water boats and think the JH is hands down the best on the bay.

If you give John a call he can get you setup with a test drive on the Outlaw or B24 if your interested.



JLong said:


> I was looking for some feedback on the JH Performance Boats. Any owners out there let me know how you like them compared to other brands (Majek,Haynie) that they have fished out of. Thanks


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*pict*

Pict of boat getting rigged out. It is on backorder, but will have a TRP when it comes in.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Great looking boat Nero. When you go pick yours up mine is the maroon and black one right behind you


----------



## JLong (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank yall for all the feedback.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

corykj said:


> My step brother had a 21' for a few years. It was the best boat he's owned I think. It was smooth, dry and it ran fast enough. It had a 150 trp & trim tabs. If I could afford that exact set up, I would buy it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Also, a buddy has a newer 24'. I think he has a 200 sho pushing it? Might be a 225. Anyway, it's a solid boat. I would own one any day.


 I'm the step brother and yes I would re-own a JH 210 or 230 any day, I'm running an 22 extreme now but would not hesitate to buy another JH.


----------



## Agdud07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I own a 240. Its a well rounded boat.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have an older (2005) B190 and love it! JH are really great boats and John, Mike & Bob at Sport Marine are top notch people. Gotta admit it's also kinda nice having them just on the other side of Richmond from home!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I really like my B240. It does everything I need it to do in the galveston complex with a great ride. I have been surprised by its shallow water performance. There are plenty of great boats out there. For me the combination of the boat and people couldn't be beat and I am very happy I did/do business with sport marine.


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

A great boat, along with great customer service!


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*JH*

Saw your boat today, looking good Fido98. I asked John "where is the maroon boat" and he knew you by your first name. They really treat you like people rather than a number.



fido98 said:


> Great looking boat Nero. When you go pick yours up mine is the maroon and black one right behind you


----------



## Cowpoke (Apr 27, 2014)

*JH*

In this day and age, customer service and support are key in buying anything. Without it you are in trouble. John and them at Sport Marine are at the top of the list when it comes to taking care of the customer and being fair. I run an Outlaw 230 and it performs above what I had expected. I have had many boats over my life time, this being the best. Quality product with quality service.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nero3662 said:


> Saw your boat today, looking good Fido98. I asked John "where is the maroon boat" and he knew you by your first name. They really treat you like people rather than a number.


Glad to hear it's coming along. You beat me with your deposit by 2 days because I hesitated so instead of picking the boat up this weekend I have to wait until Aug. 14 because of my summer plans. Argh. Have fun with yours. Post another picture when you pick it up.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Boat*

Really happy the way it turns out.



fido98 said:


> Glad to hear it's coming along. You beat me with your deposit by 2 days because I hesitated so instead of picking the boat up this weekend I have to wait until Aug. 14 because of my summer plans. Argh. Have fun with yours. Post another picture when you pick it up.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Like the back seat! All its missing are arm rests!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Great looking rig ! My next boat will be and JH or a mowdy . What was the out the door price on this rig ?


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nero3662 said:


> Really happy the way it turns out.


Looks great finished

I'm on deck


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Do these boats run great without trim tabs? (Outlaw 23 or 21).


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes they do!


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

And there is no Outlaw 21. Only 185 & 230. Go check them out.


----------



## Cowpoke (Apr 27, 2014)

Agree with Cottonpicker, No trim tabs needed.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

I was fully ready to add trim tabs and possibly even a Shaw wing to my options. John talked me out of both and told me they weren't necessary. He could have taken easy money from me and I'd have never questioned it. Just another reason to be confident they will do the right thing for their customers.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

^^^ Good to hear.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

cottonpicker said:


> And there is no Outlaw 21. Only 185 & 230. Go check them out.


There is a 21' now. John has one at the boat show right now.


----------



## TX Oyster (Jul 15, 2012)

Check out " EastBay Shoal Draft Boats" on Facebook, whole lot more affordable and they get skinny, run dry


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

TX Oyster said:


> Check out " EastBay Shoal Draft Boats" on Facebook, whole lot more affordable and they get skinny, run dry


Take your spam somewhere else.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

WildCard07 said:


> There is a 21' now. John has one at the boat show right now.
> View attachment 2719546


That's a good looking rig right there.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

What is the max HP on the 21? Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomahawg (Aug 5, 2015)

PHINS said:


> What is the max HP on the 21? Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spent a lot of time on this boat yesterday at the show.

Here are the specs for the Outlaw 210X:

Length 21'
Beam 102"
Max HP 200
Aprox weight 1150lb's
Draft 9"
Front deck 66"
Back Deck 53"
Under deck gas tank

2 front storage where are huge and a very nice build.

I'm going to try and get a seq trial on this boat soon.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*T top*

Think I may be in the market for one of the T Tops in the background.



WildCard07 said:


> There is a 21' now. John has one at the boat show right now.
> View attachment 2719546


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nero3662 said:


> Think I may be in the market for one of the T Tops in the background.


The removable t-top is a definite option on my upcoming build!


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone else have any pics for the JH lineup at the boat show? I was unable to make it this year.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

For those that missed the show.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

White Outlaw is pretty sick looking

Thanks for the pics


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Was that gray 18' er $35k?


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nero3662 said:


> White Outlaw is pretty sick looking
> 
> Thanks for the pics


I agree...that white Outlaw looks dang fine!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

No problem. The white outlaw was sweet. I really liked how he had the blue B240 set up as well. Yes the gray 185 outlaw was $35,495.00.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

What was the white Outlaw going for?



WildCard07 said:


> No problem. The white outlaw was sweet. I really liked how he had the blue B240 set up as well. Yes the gray 185 outlaw was $35,495.00.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Still trying to decide on my colors...

The white with black splatter and black powder coat looks sharp...just concerned on how easy the deck might stain.

Second favorite...this may be one of yalls? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Nero3662 said:


> What was the white Outlaw going for?


$70k+


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*JH*

I own pretty much the exact boat and colors. It is not bad on staining, but I pressure wash it almost every time. Mine does not have webbing.

PM me if you have any questions and will give you my number. Depending what side of town your in, maybe stop by and check it out.

Would also recommend getting the TRP.



98aggie77566 said:


> Still trying to decide on my colors...
> 
> The white with black splatter and black powder coat looks sharp...just concerned on how easy the deck might stain.
> 
> ...


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

I saw that boat or one similar to it filling up in East Bernard. It looked great in person. I would have preferred a white deck on my Outlaw, but, I'm glad I got it in grey.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nero3662 said:


> What was the white Outlaw going for?


The show price was $71,995.00 with an 8' powerpole, Fusion stereo, 20DR Plashlight, Garmin 741 XS, and a 36V I-Pilot. That was by far my favorite boat at the entire show. The new 21' would probably be a better fit for me, but I absolutely love the 230 Outlaw.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

fido98 said:


> I'd say pretty close
> 
> I recently ordered a new boat and going in I would have put my purchasing odds as follows. 50% Shoalwater 23 Cat, 25% Dargel HDX 230, 15% JH Outlaw 230x, 10% Tran 240 Cat. Majeks are built great, but, ride rough and I've heard too many negatives on the Haynie that I didn't seriously consider either.
> 
> ...


Just curious on the negative with the haynie boats I was looking into them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be concerned about buying a Haynie today. My perception dates back a ways to a friend who had one and it looks like Haynie and Chris' marine have fixed what were issues in the past. I'd go take one out and test drive it and then do the same with the Outlaw. I'd guess you'll still end up with the Outlaw.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I do like that most of JH options are standard on their boats. Trim tap,jack plate hydraulic steering. Stuff that's extra any where else. Appreciate the reply

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

This is an old post that I found about shoalwater and JH outlaw. For the guys that bought the JH or the shoalwater. What is your impression of them now that you have had them a few years? any regrets? still own it or have you moved on?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

The 230x Outlaw rides and corners well. The rear of the boat needs to be 5 inches higher.
I do think the 250x fixes this issue though, and would be my first choice if I were buying an Outlaw


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

FishAfrica said:


> The 230x Outlaw rides and corners well. The rear of the boat needs to be 5 inches higher.
> I do think the 250x fixes this issue though, and would be my first choice if I were buying an Outlaw


What about a 210x? I am looking at the 21' models


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I bought the B225 last week with a 200 Yamaha. I bought from Sport marine before and I am buying from them again. I don't know where I am at in the build process and I don't care really. I know it aint born yet! LOL. I do know that they have earned my business and I am a repeat buyer.


----------

